# Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

I know both have been covered many times, but never in the same thread. 
Im getting tired of the bolt ons and need FI. My delema is this: do i go vrt (like ive always wanted) and HAVE to buy all supporting mods (8ish grand all said and done) or go with a used stage 2 charger and not have to worry about all supporting mods? with the charger, im guessing i can get away with haveing a lot of stock parts, including clutch and diff. 
if this is the case, then the charger is a no brainer... for now. but will i be happy? 
on a track, would the turbo walk the charged 24v or just pull? 
i want a trouble free, very quick daily!
HELP (meik, bdfrd, sleepy, rictus, pro, hiatus, and all others who have had one, the other, or both!)
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vdubb24v at 7:21 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So, you know that there are threads about both kits... and yet you make a thread anyway?








Well... with VF Stage II, it is advised to get a differential, new motor mounts, and a stronger clutch, but that total will still be cheaper than a turbo kit, supporting mods and install.
Any turbo kit will be faster than the VF kit.
Daily reliability and driveability... My VF kit never left me stranded due to problems with it.
P.S. BUY MY VF KIT!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by Mr. Rictus at 8:54 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*

VF would be *destroyed* by even a simple turbo kit like Stage 1+ as far as power goes.
Clutch + Diff should be done with either kit imo. When I was running stage 2 VF - the LSD made a huge difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You don't need to build your motor either way... It's really not much more expensive to go turbo unless you get the VF kit used. (Nick's Kit)








Looking at HP ratings is one thing - but consider that the supercharger only makes ~235WTQ whereas the turbo makes 300+WTQ on the SAME 8PSI OF BOOST... It's a no brainer.
Then again - if you are daily driving the car... And you HATE repair work... And you live in a strict emissions state... And you don't have much more money to invest on the car... VF will make you happy with stupid reliability.


_Modified by MeiK at 8:45 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Clutch + Diff should be done with either kit imo. When I was running stage 2 VF - the LSD made a huge difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i]

I disagree..I tracked my VF Stage 2 GTI for 3 summers wit a stock clutch and dif and had no issues...Drove it to the track, raced it, drove it home... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would say if you go more power than a VF Stage 2, then yes, dif and clutch fo sho...But do the clutch after you burn up the stocker...








Oh yeah...*BUY MY VF STAGE 2 kit!!*


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Then again - if you are daily driving the car... And you HATE repair work... And you live in a strict emissions state... And you don't have much more money to invest on the car... VF will make you happy with stupid reliability.

_Modified by MeiK at 8:45 AM 8-27-2009_








explain please. Is just nature of turbo VR that its gunna break? or is crap reliability only a direct result from lack of maintenance?
I thought i was set on turbo..
I am looking for 13.0 1/4. Doable with vf2 stage 2? (full interior) ((sorry if i'm hijacking, hopefully this question helps OP too..))


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_
I am looking for 13.0 1/4. Doable with vf2 stage 2? (full interior) ((sorry if i'm hijacking, hopefully this question helps OP too..))

I think Low 13s are doable.. I was a sucky driver and had a best 1/4 mile of 13.666 with a 1.86 60'. I ran Hoosier DRs and took out the back seat and spare tire..
EDIT: Now that there's a race gas file available from VF, you have a better chance getting to that 13.0 mark... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 9:39 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_







explain please. Is just nature of turbo VR that its gunna break? or is crap reliability only a direct result from lack of maintenance?
I thought i was set on turbo..
I am looking for 13.0 1/4. Doable with vf2 stage 2? (full interior) ((sorry if i'm hijacking, hopefully this question helps OP too..))

np man, this is all info i am interested in! if im going vf stage 2, it MUST run 13.0 at least.
*Thanks Rictus for not canning my thread*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ... your kit is being considered, thanks to this thread.. lol


_Modified by vdubb24v at 11:10 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_







explain please. Is just nature of turbo VR that its gunna break? or is crap reliability only a direct result from lack of maintenance?

8psi from a turbo makes more power than a blower. It also comes on more violently. More power + more boost @ a lower RPM = more wear on the motor.
8psi w/a HG spacer intercooled will be reliable with either honestly... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

So what would I be worried about daily driving with a c2 stage 1+ (intercooled) around 8-10 PSI on a stock motor? Won't be tracked, and in effort to keep wheels lasting won't be launched or hit on in 1st gear.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_So what would I be worried about daily driving with a c2 stage 1+ (intercooled) around 8-10 PSI on a stock motor? Won't be tracked, and in effort to keep wheels lasting won't be launched or hit on in 1st gear.

You should be fine w/the HG spacer on low boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Someone let me drive their VF Stage 2 and i promise the car will go 12s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You need to ask yourself how much power you want in the end.
If your answer is 350whp then go turbo
If your answer is 350whp, but for right now i just want a little more so ill go VF...dont...go turbo...bc you will always end up itching for more power...just like these other guys that are selling their kits
Basically go turbo...
As for stock parts, i dont see the stock clutch or diff being a problem with VF stage 2 being that the torque curve is so gradual, and never hits hard. Remember its the torque that breaks parts, and with VF you sure dont have to worry about that one








Oh, and for reference...Stage 1+ should technically be faster than I was when i was on 8psi at first. I raced proshot one day in his Stage 2 VF and I got him by about 2 cars...and then BOOM! ...there goes Sleepys rod bearings











_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 2:36 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

If your already split between the two, just go turbo... The charger will get old after awhile, but with the turbo, you can just turn up the boost (provided you start with low boost







)


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_P.S. BUY MY VF KIT!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Oh yeah...*BUY MY VF STAGE 2 kit!!*

No, buy mine!


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (proshot)*

Look at all the guys that had the vf kit....now they're all turbo, I think with the exception of ravjosa. Just go turbo. Same ammount of money, more options/potential/power.
Dude named chris is pulling like 12.125 or something. N/A mk3. It is a rasekor, but 12's with a turbo in a mk4 should be doable.
Edit
You can have 100hp, or 1000hp...its all about seat time.


_Modified by koko5869 at 6:27 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've said it before, the only reason I'm going turbo is because I was offered a great opportunity and I could not pass it up. Had I not been this fortunate, I would have run that VF kit into the ground, dug it up and gotten 100,000 more miles out of it.
And a used VF kit is hardly the same amount of money as a Stage I C2 kit and install. (I use C2 just as an example, not a comment on their pricing.)


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I've said it before, the only reason I'm going turbo is because I was offered a great opportunity and I could not pass it up. Had I not been this fortunate, I would have run that VF kit into the ground, dug it up and gotten 100,000 more miles out of it.
And a used VF kit is hardly the same amount of money as a Stage I C2 kit and install. (I use C2 just as an example, not a comment on their pricing.)









Yea, I'd rather go pagparts, and c2 software to save a bunch of money. 
But new vs new, 
Vf stage 1 is like 4g's.
Then stage 2 for 1850.
Has anyone hit 300whp yet?
$5850 is a decently stout turbo setup that would yield some pretty crazy power.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Absolutely new vs. new the turbo kits make a ton more power.
I hit 300whp... with a 2.5" pulley and C2 software and injectors.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

well my wallets pretty light, and car payments... and other bills....
I guess i'll wait till i have hit the 2k mark and then see if there are any used turbo kits on sale, lol. if not i think a sc will be enough, and i do like the whole part about not needing a diff.
Mileage wise though.. i'm betting the supercharger suffers more than the turbo, but by how much?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*

If you're betting, don't bet on my charger...







Lots of miles and no headaches.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Just go turbo. The majority of us with with VF kits went to the darkside..


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_Just go turbo. The majority of us with with VF kits went to the darkside..









after some strong convincing and polls


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I think Im the only SC survivor as of today








VF should have a race file by now, but you'll have ti use 109oct. and it gained around 30whp....not bad.
However, I still don't have my race file, guess GIAC is busy or something....or Im just not bugging VF about it enough








Either way, if you want more power go with the turbo, VF's Stage 2 blower has a decent power and is super reliable, you can always add a little 100 oct. and feel little more power, at one time I did 302whp on a mustang dyno with a mix of 100 oct. and 91oct.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

What kind of 1/4 times are you running rajvosa? And do you know if they by chance have something for 10psi? Also, if you don't mind, i'd like to pm you to ask about the boost characteristics and clear some things up for myself...


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_Just go turbo. The majority of us with with VF kits went to the darkside..









Not me...Got out of VW all together...That's why the blower is for sale..And only 25k original miles too...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 8:40 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*

My 1/4 times sucked, I was never able to hook up 1st and 2nd gear...best was 14.1 @ 102mph with 2.5 60'. on street tires.
I never liked to compare my car in the 1/4 mile, it's just not meant for the drag racing....I loved it on the street.
As far as 10 psi with the blower, I don't know, I was thinking to get a smaller pulley, but than it would be a bitch to find a belt that will not slip....also you would need tune, injectors etc. and I thought it was just not worth it.
Rictus came as far as anyone did with the blower, I would ask him.
If you want more boost and more power I'd go turbo.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

HAAAAAAY RAAAAAAAAAAJ!!!


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

I was in the same debate not to long ago, I woke up and went turbo hope to be in the car in the next week or so


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (03gli401k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gli401k* »_I was in the same debate not to long ago, I woke up and went turbo hope to be in the car in the next week or so

How much did you pay for all your stuff????


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

raj, if you had gotten a 2.1 60' on that run, that would have been a 13.3 or 13.4.. so with slicks, thats a 12 second car.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_raj, if you had gotten a 2.1 60' on that run, that would have been a 13.3 or 13.4.. so with slicks, thats a 12 second car. 

thats how it all works in theory. its reality that always bites you in the balls.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (koko5869)*

bah humbug, let me drive it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

so i was all set on turbo until i went in to borders today and read the new performance golf mag








there is a clean clean 24v stage 2 vf charged 4motion over the pond... and his quote "there is a fine line between performance and reliability"








*remember* this is my daily.. i need reliable performance... will a stage 1+ turbo kit meet these standards? 

and besides, i was thinking.. we drive heafty FWD economy cars... why spend a lot of money on it when the potential of the car falls way short of the potential of the motor?








am i thinking in the right direction???


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

any direction you think of is the right direction you want to go in as its your car. 
re-read through the whole thread, and if you still cant figure it out, flip a coin


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_any direction you think of is the right direction you want to go in as its your car. 
re-read through the whole thread, and if you still cant figure it out, flip a coin
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i just want to make the right move... the first time.


----------



## D03GLIR (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

There's at least one more Stg II VF texer left (probably lots of kits still, just not on the tex much).
RE your question-
Am I really sayin this?
TURBO
OK, done now- the rest is kinda rambling....
My VF kit is great, reliable, good power (but not scary powerful) and I was able to self install w/o much hassle and I now have no worries about driving anywhere or thrashing it as hard as I like and I don't worry about breaking anything. Very good WAF after she got over the $$ and me tearing a "new" car apart all over the garage. Just the kit, brakes and pendulum mount so far but LSD, upgraded clutch and exhaust are on my list for next items. Also interested in the smaller pulley/ Injectors and C2 file Rictus did but that's probably not going to happen. I'm also not likely to pitch the kit and spend another $5K+ to put in a turbo. Probably move on to another car first.
When my warranty ran out, the C2 kit was just announced and no one else had a real "package". The C2 was so new there were no self installs yet and C2 admitted that there were no instructions available. EIP was almost dead (thank goodness I didn't go there!). I'm pretty handy and a FI upgrade was something I wanted to do myself or not at all. Being my daily, I didn't want to take a big risk and since it would be my first FI install on a modern car (Fuel Inj, ECU control etc.), the VF kit (on sale) seemed a better fit for what I wanted to do.
That said, things have changed and there is lots of support for getting your turbo squared away on your daily driver and the bought new turbo $$ are not much more for a lot more fun potential. As folks have said, once you get a little real power, you want more and the SC is really limited for that. If I was doing it now, I'd go C2 1+ (but probably w/ pistons instead of HG spacer since the head is off anyway and it's a stronger build). As folks have said there are other options to C2 so search away.
But, if you buy Nick or Lew_Dog's kit, you could be smiling big time for a while for pretty short money. Your friends will be impressed and you'll have a reliable ride. If that's good for now help the guys out and buy one of their kits








BTW- If you want to race (track) check out the mod rules before you throw money at the car. NA may be the way to go. Since I race for fun, I don't care that I got bumped up to a much higher AX class than stock (STU), I just check the run times and judge from those. Same applies for road tracks unless it's just HPDE. Car is fun enough that the wife joins me driving AX sometimes.
Cheers,


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (D03GLIR)*

thanks for your info ^
but i have a question... you dont have exhaust!??!?


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

Clearly all of my modifications so far were subconiously prepared for supercharging.(TT downpipe, home brew exhaust) Plus I love the thought of mashing the gas on a curvy country road with out any surprises. And I mean CURVY, nothing you would even need excess of 300hp in a mk4 for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've owned a Turbo car, and honestly would never want another for auto x, too much matching of turbos for better low/mid range power, etc. And after readig Forced Induction Performance Tuning by A. Graham Bell, I agree with his view on turbo cars. He would never personally own one for daily use. Which leads me to my answer, what do I use MY car for? 
I am glad this was started, really shows what people use things for, and that the 24v forum is actually educated....well most of us








Hopefully I can own 2 s/c'd cars soon


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

coat.. your post makes good sense... see what i mean...yes i want a VRT and yes i want it to be fast.... but you read things like that and it makes you wonder why you would want to put your FWD mk4 through such stress and having to upgrade all the supporting mods...and at the end of the day, its still FWD http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and hey look at my torque steer









im thinking if i had a 4 motion 24v, this debate would have been over







VRT.... 
supercharger is cheaper and is VERY decent and more reliable.... and my car will love me a lot more for not putting it through HELL DAILY...and who wouldnt want a blow daily as well?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey coat... there are 3 available







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vdubb24v at 7:55 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

The one point that wasnt adressed too well is the lag... Yes a turbo, with intercooler, injectors, software, clutch LSD and so on is gonna be faster.... However, the more boost your trying to run the longer your spool time will be... Do you want your power over the factory torque curve, or raise the torque curve up to a high rpm range... SC no lag, makes more tq than hp... Turbo you get more boost, more lag, and more HP than TQ.... I dont care what ANYONE says there is lag, even running as low as 8psi. To get a moderate turbo upgrade takes alot of planning and R&D to get big power with low lag, and you gotta plumb oil lines, intercooler piping, extra vacuum, boost control, ect.... SC, you have a charger (intercooler piping if you WANT to go that far), a short pipe from charger to TB, and maybe 1 or two extra oil/vacuum lines... Just thought Id put my .02 out there for ya....


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (oldskoolracer)*

thank you sir ^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i believe im going to go charger for now... wait until i can garage the VR, then do a turbo build. besides, a stage 2 charger is a huge difference over stock.. and a turbo kit with 17 psi is a huge difference over stage 2 charger... so ill work my way up when the time and money permits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I had a 1.8t jetta, with a K03s at 28 PSI. Running from a dig was useless, all it did was spin, 2nd would start spinning and pulling me off the road with any imperfection in the road. Upper 2nd and 3rd is where i raced at, and there are ways of keeping your car in boost, just gotta know how to drive it








PS: From the figures.. Turbo creates way more TQ than superchargers do... 
Hell, i was 234whp 287wtq with the 1.8t at one point.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (oldskoolracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_The one point that wasnt adressed too well is the lag... Yes a turbo, with intercooler, injectors, software, clutch LSD and so on is gonna be faster.... However, the more boost your trying to run the longer your spool time will be... Do you want your power over the factory torque curve, or raise the torque curve up to a high rpm range... SC no lag, makes more tq than hp... Turbo you get more boost, more lag, and more HP than TQ.... I dont care what ANYONE says there is lag, even running as low as 8psi. To get a moderate turbo upgrade takes alot of planning and R&D to get big power with low lag, and you gotta plumb oil lines, intercooler piping, extra vacuum, boost control, ect.... SC, you have a charger (intercooler piping if you WANT to go that far), a short pipe from charger to TB, and maybe 1 or two extra oil/vacuum lines... Just thought Id put my .02 out there for ya....

There is some truth to this...but i will address a few issues on this concern...
Yes a turbo will have lag, but its not like a S/C will have full boost as soon as you mash the gas either. It doesnt hit 10lbs right off the bat, it has to work its way up to that, just like a turbo would, although, it doesnt take as long as a turbo would.
The more boost you are trying to run, the longer it will take to reach FULL spool...for example. If you run at 8psi, you may make 8psi by 3800rpm...which is really freaking good. But, if you up the boost, you may only make 15psi by 5000rpm...but you would still make 8psi *for the most part* around 3800rpm. Therefore, it doesnt increase lag when you turn up the boost, its just as much as b4, its just not going to reach the new boost level at the same RPM, for obvious reasons. Same thing with a S/C, if you put a smaller pulley on, its not like you are going to get an instant 15psi right off the bat, it has to work its way up to it.
S/C makes more tq than hp? Since when? And really, the tq of a turbo car is relevant. generally a smaller hotside will yield more torque than a larger hotside, and in some case will make more tq than hp. All depends on how well your motor flows. Plus, another thing to consider, more lag ie a larger hotside, will be more gentle on your drivetrain since it wont be an instant torque hit like the smaller hotside would be.
You dont want lag? Run a small hotside...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

The Centrifugal charger in the VF kit will not make more TQ than HP... Maybe other styles of chargers function that way?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_The Centrifugal charger in the VF kit will not make more TQ than HP... Maybe other styles of chargers function that way?

only on V8s from what ive seen. The problem from my understanding is that the supercharger is actually an additional load putting more strain on the motor, causing a loss in torque


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
only on V8s from what ive seen. The problem from my understanding is that the supercharger is actually an additional load putting more strain on the motor, causing a loss in torque

The strain put on the engine from a SC is a fraction compared to the power your gonna make.... Turbo is basically free power... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there some kind of bypass valve or something to integrate with the supercharger? From what i was told, S/C wont hit the 8psi until redline, whereas with turbo, you could be at full boost through most of the rpm range your driving in...
Basically, is it possible to put a small enough pully on the S/C to hit 8PSI at say, 4500rpm, and then have something (equivalent to a wastegate on a turbo) keep it at 8PSI the rest of the time?


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*

by all means.. turbo > charger. but i NEED more power now and i dont have the money to buy everything to make the car run perfectly.. ie intake manifold, clutch, lsd... then add the cost of the kit








so charger for now.. im sure ill love it.. and then when i can afford it/ do it RIGHT THE FIRST TIME, ill turbo the VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
question...do you need a custom tune if you have cams and a charger?


_Modified by vdubb24v at 2:35 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_by all means.. turbo > charger. but i NEED more power now and i dont have the money to buy everything to make the car run perfectly.. ie intake manifold, clutch, lsd... then add the cost of the kit








so charger for now.. im sure ill love it.. and then when i can afford it/ do it RIGHT THE FIRST TIME, ill turbo the VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
question...do you need a custom tune if you have cams and a charger?



It is recommended, but not sure how easy (or possible) it is to tweak the GIAC tune. The car will most likely run lean with cams. Now funny you should ask, because I have spoken to [email protected] about this..He said he would be willing to make a cam file for the 24v stage 2, but he doesn't have a test car available.....I smell a road trip in your future....











_Modified by Lew_Dog at 1:40 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
It is recommended, but not sure how easy (or possible) it is to tweak the GIAC tune. The car will most likely run lean with cams. Now funny you should ask, because I have spoken to [email protected] about this..He said he would be willing to make a cam file for the 24v stage 2, but he doesn't have a test car available.....I smell a road trip in your future....
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Lew_Dog at 1:40 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

with that being said. 
when you just put a 4 bar fpr, the car runs a little rich, then auto corrects for what it can.
think a 4 bar would solve the lean situation?

im pulling all this out of my arse as i have no first hand experience with it. but i was just thinking.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (koko5869)*

VF stage II uses a 4 bar FPR.
Put it back in your ass.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_Is there some kind of bypass valve or something to integrate with the supercharger? From what i was told, S/C wont hit the 8psi until redline, whereas with turbo, you could be at full boost through most of the rpm range your driving in...
Basically, is it possible to put a small enough pully on the S/C to hit 8PSI at say, 4500rpm, and then have something (equivalent to a wastegate on a turbo) keep it at 8PSI the rest of the time?

?


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*

i just got done reading the subdrivin forum about sleepys post titled "24v vf stage 2" or the like. everyone in there was bitching about the 1/4 times... im running good now with out it. i havent been back to the track with my testpipe and new summer tires... which feels and runs a hell lot better than before. so im running mid to low 14s now....and should be running mid to low 13s on vf stage 2.
i just wanted to point out everyones **** times were due to their ****ty 60' times.. if you running a 2.5 60' and run 14.0.. then with a 2.1 your running atleast a 13.4.. the correct math calls for a 13.2, but ill throw in marginal human error....and that is all i want out of a stage 2 kit. 
12's are for turbos







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vdubb24v at 11:36 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

12s are for VF stage 2, its possible, throw a set of mickeys on it, and give it hell.


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

ok so im all over the place here.. i just got done talking to a friend of mine and now im all for turbo again... FML HAHA
he went on to explain the advancements in the technology and how the reliability of a turbo is just as reliable as a supercharger... look at all of the car manufactures.. and that back in the 80's, turbos were a little to wild as they werent electronically controlled(Coat, thats why your boy Bell in the book said he would never own a turbod car for a daily, he probably wrote the book 10+ years ago. as for stock parts with a stage 1 kit.. they should be fine. the boost can be controlled on how violently it comes on. 
stage 1+... here i come lol.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

if your gonna build up a sc then later go turbo your killing yourself. thats paying twice and kinda dumb... just save suck it up and drive yur car till u can afford a turbo. im in the same exact boat as you. i wanted to get a charger just so i can be on boost. but from everyone that ive talked to who've done the charger they said its boring real quick. i can see if all you plan is auto x. but still boost is boost. im on month number 5 i think slowly buying turbo stuff here and their. and hell its bloody expensive! i envy that one grey gli was able to get his for sub 2k$ but look at him now. blowing **** up like osama bin laden. jk mang! but really! just save for a turbo if you know thats what you want. as for nik puting together a file for a test car i call shenanigans lol.... i was told waaay back last year i was to be one of the test cars for there turbo kit. well when it came down to it they said i had to buy the kit up front if i wanted them to do the R&D for it... wack!
so in short... around 3k for a kit that is garunteed to keep you from making anything past 300whp or save that and another grand or 2 max and have a car that will creep on 450+ ? yes i know the supporting mods like lsd/ sri etc will add to the cost but for a conservative kit and self control on power its doable


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

true that man ^^^
my thoughts exactly









VRT > me waiting to afford boost


----------



## D03GLIR (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubb24v)*

Are you installing yourself?
If so and $$ are a problem, get one of the three used VF kits and and have some fun for a while. No other $$ needed. 
When you get the $$ for turbo and all that goes w/ it, take it off and resell.
I you have the $$ to choose new SC or Turbo, go turbo but if you want more real power w/ low $$ get the used SC and get intimate w/ your motor and all the wiring, vac lines, secondary air etc.
For me, it's about learning, improving performance and gaining confidence in modding my ride, Not sure what you're looking for.
Whatever choice you make, we'll help you out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (D03GLIR)*

thanks man. honestly, if the charger wasnt a centrifugal charger.. i would probably be stage 2 vf. it makes no power down low!


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubb24v)*

alright so does anyone know of a stage 1+ kit for sale














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ???


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Ive got C2's Downpipe and IC core, that ill let go for cheap.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (oldskoolracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_The one point that wasnt adressed too well is the lag... Yes a turbo, with intercooler, injectors, software, clutch LSD and so on is gonna be faster.... However, the more boost your trying to run the longer your spool time will be... 


Incorrect. At the end of the day - you'll have more lag with a CENTRIFUGAL supercharger than you will with a properly sized turbo. If you'd like to debate this - feel free. You are probably thinking of a ROOTS style supercharger. VF's is centrifugal (lame) and will only make full boost @ max RPM. For instance - I can make 10psi at around 3700RPM - and hold it to redline. Of course 10psi is not enough tho.









_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_SC no lag, makes more tq than hp...

Incorrect. My old setup (and everyone elses who runs a centrifugal supercharger) made more power than torque. 287whp/236wtq - again you are thinking of a roots style blower which probably WOULD make more torque than power.









_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_I dont care what ANYONE says there is lag, even running as low as 8psi. To get a moderate turbo upgrade takes alot of planning and R&D to get big power with low lag, and you gotta plumb oil lines, intercooler piping, extra vacuum, boost control, ect.... SC, you have a charger (intercooler piping if you WANT to go that far), a short pipe from charger to TB, and maybe 1 or two extra oil/vacuum lines... Just thought Id put my .02 out there for ya....

C2's kit comes with everything you'll need and is only slightly more 
difficult to install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I already addressed the lag thing.
Just my $.02 - I'm just not a fan of misinformation. 

_Modified by MeiK at 3:06 PM 9-8-2009_


_Modified by MeiK at 3:07 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_As for nik puting together a file for a test car i call shenanigans lol.... 


Well, Nik and I had a nice conversation this spring and when I asked him why there wasn't a race or cam file for our car when there was one for the R32 Stage 2, he said that he didn't have a test car. So, I PM'd a fellow 24v Stage 2, Rajvosa71000 about this , and he drove from Vegas to Cali to meet with Nik. Here is what happened:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4316781
Shenanigans...I think not!








And for the OP, good luck with the turbo kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 4:13 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
Shenanigans...I think not!








And for the OP, good luck with the turbo kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Lew_Dog at 4:13 PM 9-8-2009_


Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GL with your sale


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubb24v)*

So who is all running the stage 1+ kit from C2? is there any videos or dynos of this kit? Most of the guys here go big or go home... (Stage 3 or higher equivalant kits/setups).
I believe most of you are older and can afford to do this **** lol. unlike most people, I didnt go with the 1.8t for cheap easy power... I knew what I wanted! sweet 24v vr6T!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Oscar is stage 1+. Forget his name on here, maybe oscarblock?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Oscar is stage 1+. Forget his name on here, maybe oscarblock?

That's him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

thats it? no one else? so most of the mild setups are custome built and pieced together?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

if your gonna do a c2 kit at least go stage 2. then go custom from there


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_if your gonna do a c2 kit at least go stage 2. then go custom from there

???


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Only difference seems to be a spacer.. and probably the tune.
And huge price bump.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Someone else is still running VF stage 2, and not planning on ditching it








This thread has been mostly about power and 1/4 mile times, but may I ask, what will the car be used for?
There are a lot of people that successfully daily drive their 24vT's, as I do with my S/C'd 24v, as it really comes down to tuning.
My kit bolted right on and the car started right up the first try. (There was an expensive repair that I had to foot the bill for due to one of my "helpers" making a tiny but significant mistake, but that was another thread).
I commute with the car every day, and drive it everywhere I need to go in between. I am running a stock clutch, as the linear powerband and non-extreme amounts of torque do not require anything else. It sounds great. It scares people. It has more than enough power to get me out of bad situations with deranged hicks on the highway. Starts up and drives every time as reliably and hiccup-free as if it was on stock tuning. There are no lights on my dash. It gets over 30mpg on the highway. My last tank I averaged 26mpg even with the amount of traffic I sit in (VR's always seem like they burn more gas sitting still than moving, my 12v was the same way. Obviously a bit of an exaggeration but thats just how it appears) and a fair amount of city driving. No, its not super easy to get more power out of it, but it can be done, and as-is it is more than satisfying for a daily driver.
Just throwing it out there...


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

ill admit.... everytime i hear a succesful sc 24v story it realllly makes me wannna say **** it and sell all my turbo stuff since in all reality i have no way of funding all the supporting mods that would eventually come with a turbo 24v.... ive only been in a sc 12v so i dont think thats enough basis to convince me... but still i have a part of me that wants a SC for the be able to boost now factor


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_ill admit.... everytime i hear a succesful sc 24v story it realllly makes me wannna say **** it and sell all my turbo stuff since in all reality i have no way of funding all the supporting mods that would eventually come with a turbo 24v.... ive only been in a sc 12v so i dont think thats enough basis to convince me... but still i have a part of me that wants a SC for the be able to boost now factor

Thanks for your input vrDuckin... the car will be a daily. 

and Dub MANG... im with you on your whole entire post. But, with low boost (c2 stage 1+), im sure the stock drivetrain will be just fine. 
What turbo stuff do you have now?


----------



## ny1999.5tdi (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm in the same dilema.haha good info here!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Just remember guys, there are a few vf kits for sale cheap right now.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have almost a full set up waiting just need a fueling kit/fmic/ and the custom dp fabrication.
i plan on using my precision sc6162
. the more and more i think about it *logically* a blown 24v just seems like the best around a city. if i could find someone who has a sc setup they'd wanna trade for all my turbo stuff id be heavily convinced lol


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_
. the more and more i think about it *logically* a blown 24v just seems like the best around a city. if i could find someone who has a sc setup they'd wanna trade for all my turbo stuff id be heavily convinced lol

Although I really need the money, send me a pm with your parts list.


----------



## dinodman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*

I'm happy with my vf stage 2 s/c since I got it and the reliability so far has been excellent. In my opinion turbo cars just run hot and driving in AZ during the summer months can be well...hot between 100-106 sometimes hotter. Oh by the way my 03 Jetta is a tiptronic. I'm probably the only one in the vortex with a vf stage 2 s/c Jetta with a tip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

maybe ill get one of theses vf stage 2 kits wtf you guys all going turbo


----------



## tbomb80 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_I think Im the only SC survivor as of today










Nope! VF Stg 2 here also! Love it! Smooth power! I built my car to be a "Drivers Car" and not a 1/4 mile dragger. If I wanted that, I would just bought a GTO or some American muscle















And now for some sad news







Unfortunately for me, the car is FS due to some personal issues I'm going through and I need the funds. Getting married is primary reason







LMK if anyone here, or anyone you might know is interested. Seriously clean and maintained obsessively. My fiance really hates me and the amount of time(money) I spend on this car lols! Hope someone here picks it up and appreciates it as much as I do.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4376890



_Modified by tbomb80 at 9:50 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## 24vMayberry (Oct 5, 2009)

dinodman, how is the tip holding up to boost. I have a 2003 GLX too and have been wanting to add boost.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (dinodman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinodman* »_Oh by the way my 03 Jetta is a tiptronic. I'm probably the only one in the vortex with a vf stage 2 s/c Jetta with a tip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Stock tippy? Do tell! PM sent.


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (vdubb24v)*

GO TURBO NUFF SAID


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (L8-APEX)*

Shaun has spoken lol
I know man, I know.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

What are the dangers of running VF2 s/c with TipTronic?


----------



## jpatton12 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*

how much for your kit?


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jpatton12)*

bumppp

well im still up in arms about this. wouldnt it be nice if i could just realize the car is a daily and not a drager. fwd econ box that looks awesome... and sounds amazing. damn it. 

i like the quote from above... "if i wanted a fast car, i would have got an american muscle."
so true.

anyways, the other dilema i didnt mention in this thread is that im still under pre owned warranty.. another 1.3 years left. the car has low mileage, 30,005 to be exact. should i just disregard the warranty as its almost pointless due to the fact that i wont be needing any maintance for awhile?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_

anyways, the other dilema i didnt mention in this thread is that im still under pre owned warranty.. another 1.3 years left. the car has low mileage, 30,005 to be exact. should i just disregard the warranty as its almost pointless due to the fact that i wont be needing any maintance for awhile? 


FWIW, I put my blower on at 20k miles. The dealers in my area suck so I ended up going to a VW\Audi tuner for the remainder of the time I had the car. Sold the car just before I had to do my 40k maintenace. 


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 9:50 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Although I really need the money, send me a pm with your parts list.









oh snappppp.
and just to chime in. i daily drive my car, 18-19psi every day, just a hg spacer and ARP head studs..


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was thinking going super chraged but, once you look at the dyno sheets it changes everything. Order c2's stage 2 and you will be very happy.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

I love my blower but i do get the itch i want more power so i will eventually go turbo withing the next year or two but for now im at ease


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a brand new turbo,manifold, wastegate, and arp bolts for a headspacer!! someone with a sc kit please trade me!..
and for you guys posting in here selling your vf kits for 3k$ remember if yur gonna drop that much for a kit you might as well drop the extra grand and go for a brand new turbo kit...


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_
and for you guys posting in here selling your vf kits for 3k$ remember if yur gonna drop that much for a kit you might as well drop the extra grand and go for a brand new turbo kit...









Just because you're a cheap bastard and none of us will accept your lowball offers doesn't mean you need to get sassy. We're obviously not hard up for cash.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_bumppp

well im still up in arms about this. wouldnt it be nice if i could just realize the car is a daily and not a drager. fwd econ box that looks awesome... and sounds amazing. damn it. 

i like the quote from above... "if i wanted a fast car, i would have got an american muscle."
so true.

anyways, the other dilema i didnt mention in this thread is that im still under pre owned warranty.. another 1.3 years left. the car has low mileage, 30,005 to be exact. should i just disregard the warranty as its almost pointless due to the fact that i wont be needing any maintance for awhile? 


Wow, I can't believe I haven't posted in here yet. To me, it's not even a consideration, go turbo and never look back! My car has ~60,000+ boosted miles on it (over that time there has been a few different setups, it was originally running a 3076r and now running a 3582r, also now has a short runner, etc, etc). I mostly daily it at 10 psi, with high boost at ~16-17psi, and I play around with it in high boost plenty also. Frankly, the car is pretty damn fast even at "only" 10psi. All I have is a head-gasket spacer also. The car has never broke down, ever. Just make sure to not do stupid stuff like get into boost until the motor is fully warmed up, do your oil changes and use synthetic, make sure to let the turbo cool down by idling or driving slow for a bit after you have been beating on it, etc. Just use common sense and it should work very well. Also, make sure to read MeiK's post about the lag and whatnot. It is very true, I have driven a stg II VF car and it only makes it's max boost for a brief second right at redline, where as even with a reasonably large turbo (like a GT35r) you can make that much boost in the ~3500rpm realm and hold it to redline, that's MUCH more power under the curve, and you can actually make more low end tq with a turbo than a blower. Personally I think a GT35r(or other similar sized turbos from other manufacturers) is the PERFECT turbo for these cars, the spool characteristics match up with this motor very well. A 24vTurbo car is like the perfect setup for a street car, the motor already makes a nice amount of power out of boost, and then it's just yeeehaw when you are boosting. 
Again, if you want it to be reliable just don't do stupid crap, don't run too much boost, and GET AN Air/Fuel gauge, and make sure you know how to understand what it's telling you and DON'T boost if you are leaning out. 
Your extended warranty will still cover other crap, so it will still be useful. 
Go turbo, just do it.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (PhReE)*

I have had just about everythign on my car you could imagine. EVERY SETUP WENT THROUGH FACTORY DIFF AND CLUTCH. I have vf stage1,( very little power, got bored in a bout a month) Vf stage2 was fun for a little while but still, not that much power. the car pulled like crazy but never really did anythign spectacular in my opinion. I had c2 stage3 which so far was my favortie setup. The touch of a buttom can bring you from low psi to higher levels. I have run 20 psi on a daily basis for 2 years now. With a turbo you have room to adjust your power level with ease. with a supercharger you are simply stuck. If you say 280whp will be enough you are kidding yourself. You will get used to it and want more. Everyone does.


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Wow, I can't believe I haven't posted in here yet. To me, it's not even a consideration, go turbo and never look back! My car has ~60,000+ boosted miles on it (over that time there has been a few different setups, it was originally running a 3076r and now running a 3582r, also now has a short runner, etc, etc). I mostly daily it at 10 psi, with high boost at ~16-17psi, and I play around with it in high boost plenty also. Frankly, the car is pretty damn fast even at "only" 10psi. All I have is a head-gasket spacer also. The car has never broke down, ever. Just make sure to not do stupid stuff like get into boost until the motor is fully warmed up, do your oil changes and use synthetic, make sure to let the turbo cool down by idling or driving slow for a bit after you have been beating on it, etc. Just use common sense and it should work very well. Also, make sure to read MeiK's post about the lag and whatnot. It is very true, I have driven a stg II VF car and it only makes it's max boost for a brief second right at redline, where as even with a reasonably large turbo (like a GT35r) you can make that much boost in the ~3500rpm realm and hold it to redline, that's MUCH more power under the curve, and you can actually make more low end tq with a turbo than a blower. Personally I think a GT35r(or other similar sized turbos from other manufacturers) is the PERFECT turbo for these cars, the spool characteristics match up with this motor very well. A 24vTurbo car is like the perfect setup for a street car, the motor already makes a nice amount of power out of boost, and then it's just yeeehaw when you are boosting. 
Again, if you want it to be reliable just don't do stupid crap, don't run too much boost, and GET AN Air/Fuel gauge, and make sure you know how to understand what it's telling you and DON'T boost if you are leaning out. 
Your extended warranty will still cover other crap, so it will still be useful. 
Go turbo, just do it.

Thanks phree for finally chiming in! It's official, im going turbo!
im looking for no more than a c2 stage 1+ kit for the time being, and later on i will most likely build the motor. with that being said, in your post you said you had a 3076r and now a 3582r turbo. what turbo do you think is best for my setup? is the c2 stage 1+ turbo, a t04e an adequat size? i was assuming i would need no smaller than a 3076r for my appliciation. at what rpm can i expect the 3076r turbo to reach boost? ultimately, i do want a 35r on her, so would it make more sense to just get the 35r from the get go and run low boost, about 10psi, from the start? or would it be more efficient to run the 3076r on 10 psi for the time being. Thanks a lot guys! you are all always very helpfull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedgti* »_ 
EVERY SETUP WENT THROUGH FACTORY DIFF AND CLUTCH


REALLY? thats sweet. no problems besides too much wheelspin







?


_Modified by vdubb24v at 8:55 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (vdubb24v)*

I think the turbo used in c2 kits is pretty similar sized to a GT35 (do all c2 kits use the same turbo? I dont know?) In any case, I would not go gt3076 then 3582, just go straight to a GT35 if you are thinking of doing something like that, it's perfect. Although I think the default c2 turbo is fine, but my car wasn't built from any kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (PhReE)*

C2's default turbo is a 6162 which will spool around 35-3700


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (24valvedGTI)*

mine came with a 6165 though which i thought was odd, but close enough


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_C2's default turbo is a 6162 which will spool around 35-3700


on the site it says the stage 1 comes with a t04e. 

I do personally want a 6162 (gt35r) size turbo. is a 62 hotside too small? i dont want it to spool up under 3000 rpm. 
Thanks guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (vdubb24v)*

yeah it says that, but mine's a stage 1+ kit (stock compression, intercooled, 630cc injectors) and it came with a 6165...go figure








its on that decal on the compressor inlet, but it's barely legible...if even


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (L.I. Dan)*

You should really do some serious research, and send pm's out to alot of peopl who have both turbo's and supercharged their cars, find uout how they liek it, where it spools and what etups they are running. Because then you will make up your mind on how you want to do your car. Trust me tehre is never enough power, nobody is makeing you use 500 whp, but it is always tehre if the time occurs when you need it


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (24valvedGTI)*

Anddd the turbo parts gathering begins!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Stage 2 vf charger vs stage 1+ c2 turbo kit (vdubb24v)*

word to the wise for anyone considering a C2 kit. 
It takes some finessing to get it to be perfect.
Not intended for someone who isn't ready to modify a few things, or isn't the most technically inclined (as even if you are you will be uttering too many curse words during the process) because to make the car be setup correctly to receive this kit, and for it to truly be reliable day in and out, it will require some touches.
Like preparing for heat, proper hardware etc, etc.
The kit does not come with most hardware, and it doesn't come with anything to shield exposed lines and such from heat.
All that will take a personal touch, from your local performance shop, summit racing, jegs, etc.

AND upon installing the kit, i'd drive it a few hundred miles, and then do a once over on all hardware to ensure that everything's ok, and tight.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anything going to this level of modifications to any vehicle isn't always perfect out of the box.
so keep that in mind.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

mine is a 6162


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_









sry man, i know what i want with my car. sweet o vrt. you will sell your kit man, theres plenty of interest for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

Update!!!

So to make a long story short, I went turbo!!! I believe I will never look back. It didnt make sense to go with a charger knowing that I couldnt get more power in the long run. 
My goal is to make a semi custom stage 1+ c2 kit.
Heres what I have so far. 
C2 3.00 DP 
C2 FMIC
SPA turbo manifold (damaged thanks to usps)
Tial 38mm Wastegate w/ 1 bar spring.
Precision 6162 turbo. (was MIA due to USPS, but I have it now)
moral of the story..USPS sucks! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

still need all fueling componets and tune. going with c2 stage 1+tune and fueling kit. and a DV. 
Shoud I contact c2 for all the hardware? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by vdubb24v at 6:40 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

you should follow my build in the MKIV and 24v Forum to get some insight on c2's kit since you are using some of their hardware


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

so I am waiting for the usps to send me money for my damaged manifold. 
im almost certain the spa manifold will not just bolt up with the c2 downpipe without modification.. so im assuming it makes more sense to go with the c2 manifold. is the c2 manifold cast iron or tubular?


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
No, buy mine!











is there any way a mk4 kit can fit on mk3 vr? just wondering seems like lotsa mk4 owners are selling vf's but not many mk3 owners http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

is 260hp to the wheels doable with VF stage II on obd1 corrado ? according to the VF web site, it puts a vr into 280hp, that's 100hp gain is that to the crank ?


----------

